# Should i buy Ghazghkull or a shokk attack gun?



## Norkroff (Apr 9, 2008)

This is a question none of my friends could answer so i was wondering if anyone could give me advice.

The question is:
Should i buy Ghazghkull Thraka or a big mek with a Shokk attack gun


----------



## Mad King George (Jan 15, 2008)

personally i would buy both but purely for apocalypse / bigger battles, for smaller ones i would buy the shock attack gun


----------



## NiteRabbit (Apr 12, 2008)

The Shokk Attack Gun is a wonderful weapon and has always been the bane of my existence whenever I play against Orks. Not a big fan of special characters in general (although I'm more relaxed about this than I was a couple of years ago), so that's where my vote is going to go, except in the case of Apocalypse.


----------



## Galahad (Dec 21, 2006)

I'm going to move this to Tactics since it doesn't appear to have anything at all to do with fluff

As for the question...go for a SAG. Ghaz is overpriced and not impressive.


----------



## Culler (Dec 27, 2007)

SAG. It fulfills a much needed role (ap 2 big blast, long range) and has fun mishaps. You should try to avoid using special characters, generally, and ghazgkull is really pricey and not worth it, IMO.


----------



## morfangdakka (Dec 31, 2006)

THe Shokk Attack Gun is for me a more useable item in games and a fun little toy to have.


----------



## Norkroff (Apr 9, 2008)

I too think i should get a SAG, just needed more advice. Thanks


----------



## Insanity101 (Jan 13, 2008)

Can't believe I missed this...

For those naysayers of Ghazgkull, saying he is overpriced, he is not. I agree that the SAG is a better buy in small points games, but once you get into the 1500+ range you want Ghazgkull. Why? Because he gives everyone a 6" Waaaaagh! With that potential he should be able to get da boyz into combat by no more than turn 3 (turn 2 for strange deployment). Just because he can't usually make all of his points back by himself _does not_ mean that giving everyone 6 extra inches of movement is a bad thing. It just may win a game. All right, I'm done ranting.


----------



## hearthlord (Nov 16, 2007)

Don't.

Buy a unit of truck boyz instead. If you love the model than buy the model you like. I like the SAG model a lot, but that is a fluff question not a tactics question. 

Kill the hummies and the pansies.:mrgreen:


----------



## CommissarHorn (Apr 14, 2008)

Noor just buy the goddammed Gaz like I told you!
So my yarrick can face him.


----------



## PieMan (May 1, 2008)

shokk attack gun

what do you mean your friends cant help you?

i always say go with the big gun


----------



## CommissarHorn (Apr 14, 2008)

its noor, he wont know what to do with it.

He's banned anyway, he wont read this...yet


----------



## cccp (Dec 15, 2006)

nah. hes gone permanently. he isn't going to read this.


----------



## Galahad (Dec 21, 2006)

In which case, this thread serves no purpose. <click>


----------

